# Lesco Quality Blue Grass Select



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Good morning,

Has anyone used this seed from Lesco? Is so any success or horror stories. Also, anyone know who the cultivators were/are. In the site it just says a 4-way blend.

I could call down to the SiteOne and see, but dread it so much. Just looking around for seed options locally.

I could do Best of the Blues from EH Griffith. Just don't need the 25lbs...

Thanks I'm advanced.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Lesco blends will be middle tier seed, decent cultivars but not great. I would order your seed and select elite varieties that are more disease resistant and have better color.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Yep. I got 10lb Mazama ready to go down, but I thought I could get 10lb from site one of blue grass for about $40 and hedge my bets to get more bluegrass established in an overseed...

I guess $40lb for Lesco or $65 for elite isn't that much different.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Creppin said:


> Yep. I got 10lb Mazama ready to go down, but I thought I could get 10lb from site one of blue grass for about $40 and hedge my bets to get more bluegrass established in an overseed...
> 
> I guess $40lb for Lesco or $65 for elite isn't that much different.


Side question where did you get Mazama from? SSS doesnt show it as a variety you can buy alone, only that it comes in their shade mix...


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

I've sourced it a few spots, but my most recent is from CD Ford and Sons. I think Long Island Cauliflower has some too. CD Ford will be my go to as Mike Ford has been more than accommodating and nice!

I'll post a pick of the label... it is 0% Crop and 0% weed.

However, the germination is only 76%. Last years was 80%.

Mike Ford I've dealt with and he couldn't be nicer. He actually got me some tttf Amity too. Going to try it out. It though, and I think he was surprised had .17% other crop. We got the lab report so I know what the other crop is. Pretty cool.

The Mazama is on their site. It's about $4/lb then the shipping adds about $2.5/lb to my area.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Creppin said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. I got 10lb Mazama ready to go down, but I thought I could get 10lb from site one of blue grass for about $40 and hedge my bets to get more bluegrass established in an overseed...
> ...


See above. Forgot to quote so I wanted to the alert to come through.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Creppin said:


> I've sourced it a few spots, but my most recent is from CD Ford and Sons. I think Long Island Cauliflower has some too. CD Ford will be my go to as Mike Ford has been more than accommodating and nice!
> 
> I'll post a pick of the label... it is 0% Crop and 0% weed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, earlier i contacted the Mazama growers about sourcing more locally considering they are like an hour south of me but they only sell large 25/50# bags. Feels stupid ordering $40 of seed grown an hour south of me and paying $43 in shipping to get it here from the east coast.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Creppin said:
> 
> 
> > I've sourced it a few spots, but my most recent is from CD Ford and Sons. I think Long Island Cauliflower has some too. CD Ford will be my go to as Mike Ford has been more than accommodating and nice!
> ...


Agreed! I hate shipping costs.... did you contact Vista Seeds? They were really friendly when I asked about local dealers. They told me to go to SSS, but I didn't have the option to just stop down.

I could be wrong, but they seemed friendly enough they may sell direct, but I could see why they have a no policy too.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Creppin said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > Creppin said:
> ...


I did, they also sent me to SSS and mentioned they might be able to do 25# bags, which like i said is way more than i need but i may ask how much it would cost. At this rate i can probably get a 25# bag direct from them cheaper than a 10# bag + Seller Markup + shipping


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Creppin said:


> Yep. I got 10lb Mazama ready to go down, but I thought I could get 10lb from site one of blue grass for about $40 and hedge my bets to get more bluegrass established in an overseed...
> 
> I guess $40lb for Lesco or $65 for elite isn't that much different.


The Mazama won't blend well color wise the Lesco seed.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Creppin said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. I got 10lb Mazama ready to go down, but I thought I could get 10lb from site one of blue grass for about $40 and hedge my bets to get more bluegrass established in an overseed...
> ...


Good point. Not to worried about the blending. Just looking to thickening up yard. I have a NoMo mix now.

I guess I have to decide/research will elite cultivators germinate better and do better over time or will the Lesco germinate and be okay too and help thicken the yard and be a closer match.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Creppin said:


> Has anyone used this seed from Lesco? Is so any success or horror stories. Also, anyone know who the cultivators were/are. In the site it just says a 4-way blend.


With the Lesco seed, it is necessary to examine the label on individual bags in order to determine what cultivars are in the blend. It is possible to get top-quality elite cultivars in the blend; it is also possible to get middle-of-the-road ones, too.

When I seeded my backyard with Lesco "Shady Select Mix" the bluegrass in the mix was Prosperity, which is in the top-quality elite category. Having it in the back lawn was actually what convinced me that elite cultivars were worth the difference - it was markedly darker than the generic KBG I had seeded elsewhere in some experimental patches.

The specific cultivars in a bag of Lesco seed vary from lot to lot. I have looked at bags on the shelf in a single SiteOne location and found that out of about 10 bags of seed in stock, there were three distinctly different sets of varieties, with the three different labels having all different varieties except for one variety which appeared in two different bags. I don't recall what that was, but it emphasized to me that there aren't consistent varieties in the Lesco seed blends. I'm pretty sure EH Griffith or Jonathan Greene seed mixes / blends to be similarly inconsistent.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Creppin said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone used this seed from Lesco? Is so any success or horror stories. Also, anyone know who the cultivators were/are. In the site it just says a 4-way blend.
> ...


Prosperity would be nice!

Yeah, I guess I need to stop down and see, I dread it every time as my local SiteOne hasn't been the best to me, but again I'm just a small customer. Maybe they'll have some quality ones. A bout a year ago I was there and they had some blue tag bags.

Yeah EH Griffith is a great place. They use Oliger for their seed. The Best of Blues is only available in 25# increments.

I am going to EH tho next week. They are super friendly and have some great products!


----------



## JTQ911 (Jul 2, 2017)

I used some Lesco TTTF in some areas last year where I ran out of 4th Millennium.

Two issues:

Lesco was lime green compared to 4th millennium

I suspect the Lesco seed is the source of the annual rye which I originally thought was quackgrass that was popping up everywhere this spring.


----------

